# Bequiet Silent Loop 360 auf AM4 3800x



## takan (23. November 2019)

Moin,

wie viel futtert eigentlich die Pumpe vom SIlent loop (Ampere aufn Fan Header)? Im Handbuch bin ich noch nicht darüber gestolpert. AM4 Mounting kit lag damals direkt dabei mit beiden Unterlegscheiben. Das Chiplet Design stellt ja die älteren Kühler auf die Probe da die Coldplate für mittig sitzende Dies optimiert wurde. Fragen über Fragen. Hab das Teil damals günstig bekomm für 120€ und die Lüfter gegen die NB Eloop 120mm PWM getauscht. Die sind laufruhiger als die Pure wings die standartmäßig mitgeliefert wurden und fressen nur 0.2A statt 0.3A.


----------

